# Erreur à la compilation du noyau

## MistY

Salut,

j'ai un problème étrange lorsque je tente de recompiler mon noyau... ca bloque à la comilation de sched.o :

make[2]: *** [sched.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: quitte le répertoire '/ussr/src/linux-2.4.19/kernel'

make[1]: *** [first_rule] Erreur 2

make[1]: Quitte le répertoire '/usr/src/linux-2.4.19/kernel'

make: *** [dir_kernel] Erreur 2

Je suis en 1.4, j'ai eu aucun problème avec le noyau que j'avais compilé pour l'install,j'ai essayé de faire un mrproper avant de configurer, meme erreur, je ne vois vraiment pas d'où vient le problème

----------

## Tucs

Il me semble que ca ne vient pas directement des sources du noyau mais d'une de tes bibliothèques c.

Essayes de mettre à jour tes bibliothèques avant de recompiler le noyau.

----------

## broschi

```

make[2]: quitte le répertoire /ussr/src/linux-2.4.19/kernel'

```

/ussr?

----------

## dioxmat

donne le message juste d'avant, mais je crois que je sais ce que c'est.

trouve le fichier stdarg.h et copie le dans /usr/src/linux/include .

----------

## MistY

t'as raison c'est bien le fichier sdtarg.h qui était dans /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/include/stdarg.h

maitenant ca marche, merci !

C'est bizarre quand meme...

(pour le /ussr, c'est moi qui me suis trompé, comme le copier/coller marche pas vers mozilla 1.0.1 ...)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *MistY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (pour le /ussr, c'est moi qui me suis trompé, comme le copier/coller marche pas vers mozilla 1.0.1 ...)

 

Hmmm, je te conseille fortement d'utiliser Phoenix, il est largement mieux que Mozilla (basé sur le même moteur), plus léger, plus rapide.

Bref mieux quoi  :Wink: 

La commande est évidemment :

```
emerge net-www/pheonix-bin/phoenix-bin-0.4.ebuild
```

----------

## MistY

merci pour le conseil, pheonix est en effet bien plus rapide, et le copier/coller marche nickel !

----------

## thinair

même problème pour moi et ça semble l'avoir corrigé... en tout cas l'erreur ne s'affiche plus pendant la compile... quelqu'un sait d'ou ça provient... ?

Merci encore a tous pour l'aide qui est fournit sur le forum...

--

thinair

----------

## dioxmat

bah, c'est tres louche, parceque avec le meme kernel, sur ma LFS, j'avais ce fichier au bon endroit. c'est ptet un probleme des gentoo-sources. faudrait essayer avec les vanilla-sources ...

avec le nouveau 2.4.20 qui vient de sortir, on pourra tester ... une fois que les patches pour quil sorte en gentoo-sources seront prets :)

----------

## thinair

disons que chez moi le problème était avec les openmosix-source... donc voilà...

----------

## Atreillou

phoenix est aussi bien que mozilla ?

il gere aussi les onglets ?

le plein ecran ?

bien les fonts ?

il fait qq chose en + ?

si il fait tout ca je prends ....

----------

## MistY

il fait tout ca tres bien ! 

Pour les fonts, va voir https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=23575

en + ben il est beaucoup plus rapide que mozilla, et j'ai pas eu de problèmes de bugs dans les saisies de texte (curseur qui disparait, etc...)

----------

## dioxmat

creez un nouveau thread si vous voulez parler de phoenix, ici c'est les problemes de compilation du noyau.

----------

